# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Công nghệ Industry 4.0 và hệ sinh thái sản xuất

## Vinamachines

“Công nghệ Industry  4.0 kết nối công nghệ sản xuất hệ thống nhúng và quy trình sản xuất thông minh để mở đường cho một kỷ nguyên công nghệ mới làm thay đổi hoàn toàn ngành công nghiệp và chuỗi giá trị sản xuất, mô hình kinh doanh.”

Lich su cac giai doan cong nghiep



Sự kết hợp của các kỹ thuật sản xuất tiên tiến cới công nghệ thông tin, dữ liệu và phân tích đang thúc đẩy một cuộc cách mạng công nghệ mới. Các nhà lãnh đạo sản xuất đã kết hợp công nghệ thông tin (IT) và công nghệ hoạt động (OT) để tạo ra giá trị theo những cách mới và khác biệt.

Bắt đầu từ quan niệm rằng, công nghệ thông minh và công nghệ kết nối có thể liên kết được với nhau, và do đó cách mạng hóa sản xuất, thuật ngữ Industry 4.0 bao gồm một lời hứa của một cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp mới, sự chuyển đổi như vậy trong thứ tự sản xuất (hình hoạc videos minh họa)

Định nghĩa về Industry 4.0 lần đầu được giới thiệu vào năm 2011 tại hội chợ thương mại Hannover Messe, và là chủ đề của một nhóm làm việc do Bộ Công Nghiệp 4.0 thành lập bởi chính phủ liên bang Đức.   Bộ thương mại và đầu tư Đức (GTAI) định nghĩa công nghiệp 4.0 là:

Một sự thay đổi mô hình, được thực hiện bởi các tiến bộ công nghệ tạo thành sự đảo ngược logic quy trình sản xuất thông thường. Đơn giản, điều này có nghĩa là máy móc sản xuất công nghiệp không chỉ đơn giản là “xử lý” sản phẩm, nhưng sản phẩm đó giao tiếp với máy móc để nói cho nó biết chính xác phải làm gì.

Các nhà sản xuất phải đối mặt với sự thay đổi toàn diện.  Sản xuất tiên tiến dưới dạng sản xuất phụ gia, vật liệu tiên tiến, nhà máy thông minh, tự động hóa, và các công nghệ khác đang mở ra kỷ nguyên mới của sản xuất vật lý. Đồng thời, tăng cường kết nối và thu thập dữ liệu phức tạp hơn bao giờ hết được kích hoạt bởi Internet of Things (IoT) đã dẫn đến một sự thay đổi hướng tới một nền kinh tế dựa trên thông tin. Với IoT, dữ liệu, ngoài các vật thể vật lý, là một nguồn giá trị và kết nối giúp xây dựng chuỗi cung ứng thông minh hơn, quy trình sản xuất và thậm chí các hệ sinh thái đầu cuối.

Khi những đợt thay đổi tiếp tục tạo ra cảnh quan cạnh tranh, các nhà sản xuất phải quyết định cách thức và vị trí đầu tư vào công nghệ mới và xác định những doanh nghiệp nào sẽ có lợi nhất cho tổ chức của họ. Ngoài việc đánh giá chính xác các vị trí chiến lược hiện tại, các nhà sản xuất thành công cần có sự hiểu rõ về mục tiêu kinh doanh của họ, xác định nơi nào để chơi ở các hệ sinh thái công nghệ mới nổi và quan trọng là những công nghệ nào, cả về vật lý và kỹ thuật số, mà họ có thể triển khai theo đuổi các quyết định mà họ đưa ra làm thế nào để thành.

Thay đổi trên lý thuyết thì dễ dàng hơn thực tế. Mặc dù có sự cường điệu về kỹ thuật số và vật lý tiên tiến, nhiều người vẫn chưa hiểu rõ. Tương tự, nhiều bên liên quan không rõ ràng về việc kết nối này có ý nghĩa gì đối với công ty của họ và cho hệ sinh thái sản xuất rộng lớn hơn.

Một điều chắc chắn: Thật điên rồ khi đánh giá thấp vai trò quan trọng của luông thông tin trong các khía cạnh vật lý của sản xuất tiên tiến. Để thực hiện đầy đủ các cơ hội của cả hai lĩnh vực này, cần phải tích hợp sử dụng thông tin kỹ thuật số từ nhiều nguồn và địa điểm khác nhau để thúc đẩy hoạt động sản xuất vật lý. Nói cách khác, tích hợp công nghệ thông tin (IT) và công nghệ hoạt động (OT) để tạo ra một tổ chức sản xuất mạnh hơn một trạng thái mà chúng ta và những người khác gọi là Industry 4.0. Còn được gọi là sản xuất thông minh (SMART) hoạc sản xuất 4.0, Industry 4.0 được đánh dấu bởi một sự dịch chuyển hướng tới kết nối vật lý – kỹ thuật số –  vật lý.

Để làm sáng tỏ khái niệm Industry 4.0, GTAI đưa ra khái niệm Cyber – Physical Systems (CPS) – công nghệ gắn kết với thế giới kỹ thuật số và vật lý, thường thông qua các cảm biến gắn liền với các thiết bị vật lý cà công nghệ mạng thu thập dữ liệu kết quả. Khái niệm này cũng đáng lưu ý như IoT mà được tham chiếu nhiều hơn.

Các nhà lãnh đạo sản xuất phải hiểu cả hai hệ thống kiểm soát trong nhà máy và các công nghệ hoạt động (OT). Và chức năng tổng thể của công ty, khả năng đồng bộ hóa giữa các hệ thống chức năng còn được gọi là công nghệ thông tin (IT) – Đang cùng nhau phát triển theo những cách mang lại cơ hội và thay đổi sâu sắc trong kinh doanh. Hiểu được làm thế nào mà các công nghệ thông tin khác nhau tương tác với thế giới vật chất để thúc đẩy đổi mới là một nơi tốt để bắt đầu.

Nguồn: dupress.com

----------

